# Jacobsen Greens King V Plus



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

2005, Briggs V twin w 2000hrs and 3 new reels. Talk me out of this money pit…. $500


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2021)

Money pit for sure lol


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Jbird95 said:


> 2005, Briggs V twin w 2000hrs and 3 new reels. Talk me out of this money pit…. $500


I have a greens king 6. Bought two units for 600$ made a runner out of 1. Works great. No complaints easy to work on.


----------



## fdeanda1 (Oct 6, 2021)

$250 and I got it running excellent!!!


----------



## standslanted (Nov 10, 2021)

@fdeanda1 , so you're the one that got it before me. LOL I had to spend some time convensing the Wife that I should get it , although I just purchased a Mclane and a GM1000. Once she warmed up to it...the mower was gone from FB. As the saying goes...if you snooze, you loose.


----------

